# RED RIVER SHOOTOUT FINALS 2017 MECA TX/OK Finals September 16 @ Soundscape Car Audio



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

As we near the completion of the 2017 competition season we are bringing the Red River Shootout to an end for 2017 as well. This year had almost twice as many competitors as last year and the cars were excellent, thanks to everyone that participated over the last 6 months.

The format for the Red River Shootout part of the show is going to be the same as last year, the illustrious Todd Luliak(aka Highly) along with Adam Holland(aholland1198) will be the judges for this years shootout. We are going to use the same disc and score sheet as last year and you are going to get to take the disc home with you along with an insane evaluation of your system, this is a real treat for everyone who participates.

There is going to be a points champion, an SQ Best of Show and then class winners for each class. Everyone who has entered the RRS this year is eligible to compete at the Final on September 16. 

This is going to happen at the same time as our last IASCA show of the year and the MECA Texas/Oklahoma State Finals. 

IASCA is going to be a single point event for SQ as we have done all year.

MECA will be a 3X State Final and Finals Qualifier. This is SQ/INSTALL ONLY, we are not going to be doing any SPL this year. The MECA Judges are still being organized

Here are the details:

Date: September 16, 2017
Time: Registration is at 9 AM, Judging starts at 10 AM SHARP.
Location: Soundscape Car Audio in Carrollton, Texas
2833 Trinity Square Dr #170, Carrollton, TX 75006

Cost breakdown: 
IASCA: $20 
MECA: $35 for non members $30 for members for SQ, $30 for Install, SQ2 is $50
Red River Shootout: $40 

IASCA/MECA SQ/RRS: $80
IASCA/MECA SQ2/RRS: $90

If you have any questions please feel free to reach out to me via email at 
chefhow at gmail dot com

Thanks
Howard


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be there!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for state finals!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for 1 week!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for Saturday


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out, it was our best show to date!!!


----------

